# Kayfun vs Dripping



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

Hi guys

Was just wondering if there is a vast difference in flavour between a Kayfun and a dripper.

I have a Kayfun and the flavour is good, was just wondering if a dripper would be vastly superior in terms of flavour.

I'm not too interested in cloud production, just flavour.

Apologise if this has been asked before, cant seem to find much with the search function.

Thanks


----------



## Rafique (26/3/15)

Hi 

Good question, lets see what people say. I have had a few drippers but still enjoy my subtank mini over them in flavour. I dont really see the difference as they the same but im a newby so I would also like to see the responses.


----------



## Riaz (26/3/15)

In my opinion, the kayfun, which is considered to be a relatively oldish RBA cannot compare with the flavor of a dripper.

So yes @RoRy13 there will definitely be a vast difference in flavor between the kayfun and a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

I would say the flavour on the right dripper with the right build is substantially better than the kayfun or any RTA for that matter. My most enjoyable flavourful vape is on my derringer, It's just too much of a PITA to be dripping the whole day otherwise this is literally the only device I would use.


----------



## Rafique (26/3/15)

is there any reason why a dripper has more flavour over an RTA.


----------



## Riaz (26/3/15)

Rafique said:


> is there any reason why a dripper has more flavour over an RTA.


There is no tank, juice channels, chimneys that restrict the delivery of the vape

A dripper has 'fresh' juice every time to drip as apposed to the tank which stores the juice

A dripper is not restricted ohms- you can build what ever ohm coil you want (taking into consideration the mod and batteries you are using)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

its to do with the size of the chamber that your coils are in. small chambers have less room for air to condense inside and your getting in real flavour from your coils. thats why smaller chimneys like the orchid were excellent for flavour.

tanks like the kayfun work on whats similar to a vacuum pressure to draw juice up the juice wells into the wicks and then up a longer thinner air spout to get to your drip tip. thats why juices seem muted in a tank compared to a dripper. airflow is a key part to flavour and not just clouds.

also you can have bigger and thicker coils in a dripper than in a tank chimney. more surface area for juice to be vapourised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

Riaz said:


> There is no tank, juice channels, chimneys that restrict the delivery of the vape
> 
> A dripper has 'fresh' juice every time to drip as apposed to the tank which stores the juice
> 
> A dripper is not restricted ohms- you can build what ever ohm coil you want (taking into consideration the mod and batteries you are using)


 
Ahhh cool, what dripper would you suggest for mouth to lung hits, I was looking at the CLT V2


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

mouth to lung you need to get smaller drippers with a thin drip tip. the CLT v2 has too much airflow but can work if you restrict it.

personal best for flavour is the derringer and magma

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> its to do with the size of the chamber that your coils are in. small chambers have less room for air to condense inside and your getting in real flavour from your coils. thats why smaller chimneys like the orchid were excellent for flavour.
> 
> tanks like the kayfun work on whats similar to a vacuum pressure to draw juice up the juice wells into the wicks and then up a longer thinner air spout to get to your drip tip. thats why juices seem muted in a tank compared to a dripper. airflow is a key part to flavour and not just clouds.
> 
> also you can have bigger and thicker coils in a dripper than in a tank chimney. more surface area for juice to be vapourised.


 
What size kanthal would you suggest using in a dripper, currently I have 28g for the kayfun, could I use that or should I get thicker gauge kanthal.


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

28 is a bit thin but i also am a cloud chasing maniac !!!! lol you can still use it but i would recommend trying parallel or twisted builds using that wire.

26 is perfect for flavour and clouds.

24 and 22 is clouds for days !


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

Yep derringer, cheap and awesome. 26g is perfect.


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> mouth to lung you need to get smaller drippers with a thin drip tip. the CLT v2 has too much airflow but can work if you restrict it.
> 
> personal best for flavour is the derringer and magma


 
Is the derringer a good bet for mouth to lung hits if airflow is closed off?


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> 28 is a bit thin but i also am a cloud chasing maniac !!!! lol you can still use it but i would recommend trying parallel or twisted builds using that wire.
> 
> 26 is perfect for flavour and clouds.
> 
> 24 and 22 is clouds for days !


 
cool, thanks a lot


----------



## rvdwesth (26/3/15)

So here's my opinion. No tech talk just opinion.
I have a IGO W4 drilled to 1.5mm and had a few Kayfuns, for daily vaping my KF is the thing, when I'm at home I drip.
Dripping does in my opinion relate to a lot of work --> open, drop a few and vape a few, dry hit, open etc etc etc
Kayfun --> Build, fill, Vape, fill, vape etc etc etc

So flavour wise, yes the dripper is better, but a KF is also very good. I tried a few others and for me the KF so far is tops. I tried the big dripper and hated it. I have a Itaste VF (on loan) and that too is one awesome flavour producer (huge clouds as well).

But to answer your question in short:

Dripper does have more flavour, but for daily use, in car etc the convenience of the KF outweigh the dripper.

SO 

Get one of each

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Is the derringer a good bet for mouth to lung hits if airflow is closed off?


yep you can do single coil with closed off airflow, good for mouth to lung. Got the option for duals and open airflow so best of both.


----------



## whatalotigot (26/3/15)

I personally find that I get alot more flavour with most drippers then Kayfuns,
I would suggest going for a plume veil RDA dripper. its a old dripper but Not too much airflow and the flavor is very good. another good RDA would be the derringer. Small, and good flavour. Put a .4 or .5ohm build in that and you will be good to go mate. 

As far as the CLT range. they give good clouds but flavour isnt going to be as good as the rest mentioned RDA's here. Best bet- plume, derringer or something even like a magma


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

rvdwesth said:


> So here's my opinion. No tech talk just opinion.
> I have a IGO W4 drilled to 1.5mm and had a few Kayfuns, for daily vaping my KF is the thing, when I'm at home I drip.
> Dripping does in my opinion relate to a lot of work --> open, drop a few and vape a few, dry hit, open etc etc etc
> Kayfun --> Build, fill, Vape, fill, vape etc etc etc
> ...




your dripping process seems too tedious bro, get yourself some u-cans and wide bore drip tips. fill them up and when you want to drip you just twist open the cap, press the plunger and aim thru the drip tip and your done . also makes great for dripping in the car without any hassles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Is the derringer a good bet for mouth to lung hits if airflow is closed off?



you dont close it off completely, just slightly depending on what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

Gambit said:


> yep you can do single coil with closed off airflow, good for mouth to lung. Got the option for duals and open airflow so best of both.


 
Thanks, anyone have experience with the derringer clone from vapeking, quality?


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Thanks, anyone have experience with the derringer clone from vapeking, quality?


I'm using the VK one it's awesome. I see sir vape have the one with 5 different top caps though, so I'd probably go with that one.


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

Gambit said:


> I'm using the VK one it's awesome. I see sir vape have the one with 5 different top caps though, so I'd probably go with that one.


 
Yeah I did see that, but is the extra caps worth the R390 compared to R270 at vapeking?

does the one at vapeking include the drip tip?


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Yeah I did see that, but is the extra caps worth the R390 compared to R270 at vapeking?
> 
> does the one at vapeking include the drip tip?


Good point, plus postage, probably not, it does include a drip tip, but it's not a nice one.


----------



## RoRy13 (26/3/15)

Gambit said:


> Good point, plus postage, probably not, it does include a drip tip, but it's not a nice one.


 
Yeah they aren't too far from me so will just pop in and save on postage


----------



## Alex (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> What size kanthal would you suggest using in a dripper, currently I have 28g for the kayfun, could I use that or should I get thicker gauge kanthal.



28g is fine for me, plus the added advantage of cooling down... less afterburn.

Bottom fed dripper is the ultimate though, have a look at Reoville.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

The Odin is also a good RDA. Great flavor and clouds as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Was just wondering if there is a vast difference in flavour between a Kayfun and a dripper.
> 
> ...



Hi @RoRy13

Great question!!

And the answers given by the guys cover a lot of ground!

Just wanted to emphasise a few things based on my experiences that may help you.

I am a flavour and throat hit seeker - I don't care much for clouds - although they are fun at times.

My experiences are that for most juices, drippers give me a better flavour than a tank. For an equivalently well set up tank and a dripper - the dripper seems to give me richer, more denser flavour. It also usually brings out the more subtle flavours in the juice far better than a tank. I find I prefer a dripper for the more complex juices and the richer juices as well as the tobaccoes. The "simpler", fruitier and menthol juices I actually find on par in a tank - or sometimes even slightly better in a tank - but that is just my tastebuds.

But one doesn't need to get carried away with crazy gear and crazy power or super low ohm coils to get exceptional flavour. I get outstanding flavour on my simple IGO-L (not even sure if you can get that anymore) with a simple 28g 1.4 ohm micro-coil at about 12 Watts. I have some crazy gear too, but for pure flavour, that IGO-L is quite superb.

Of course, dripping is not convenient and that's where the Reo comes in. Dripper quality vape with tank like convenience. My Reo is like having my IGO-L with a tank 

For flavour alone - a simple, small chambered dripper like the IGO-L or similar is all you need. And you just need to play with the different coil positions until its perfect to your taste. I suggest you get an inexpensive dripper with not too much airflow and experiment with that first.

All the best and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (26/3/15)

just get The Big Dripper clone it is the best of both works, dripper with a tank, flavour machine!.


----------



## rvdwesth (27/3/15)

Sprint said:


> just get The Big Dripper clone it is the best of both works, dripper with a tank, flavour machine!.


I have a BigDripper and I hate it to bits, just cant seem to get the hang of it... HOWEVER, it does make enormous clouds and the flavour is very very good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

So I got the derringer yesterday. in single coil mode it works fine.

When trying a dual coil it shorts when tightening the screws. I've tried doing it a number of times, but the same thing happens each time.


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

@rvdwesth I know what you mean, I had to spend an hour sanding down the oring around the plunger so it wouldn't get stuck or leak. And i had to replace the post screws from underneath as they stripped. But when its going it's great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

